# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Я очень хочу общаться с преданными

## Наталья Витальевна

Дело в том что не общаясь с преданными очень тяжело остаться в сознании Кришны .Мне бы очень хотелось общаться с преданными через  интернет я незнаю как правельно но это поможет мне

----------


## Наталья Витальевна

У меня уже есть 1 друг может кто нибуть тоже раскажет о своей духовной жизни поделиться проблемами и как их преодолеть

----------


## Нитай дас

Наталья Витальевна, добрый день! Ваше послание, пожалуй, самое живое в нашей ветке форума. Вы правы, общение с духовно развивающимися людьми очень важно. Собственно для этого форум и существует. В нашей ветке "Вопросы-ответы/Психологические консультации" мы можем общаться, глядя на нашу жизнь с точки зрения психологии. Конечно это не заменит живого общения, но тоже может быть полезным. Что бы вы хотели обсудить?

----------


## Наталья Витальевна

я хотела бы обсудить трудности которые возникают на пути преданного,Ведь мы живём в обществе не преданных людей и сбиваемся то и дело с пути .Как остаться преданным ?Как выйти из ситуаций выходящих вон ?Как несмотря не на что повторять мантру и соблюдать принципы когда ты это не можеш?Когда есть семья и ты всё время посвещаеш её и ходить в храм почти нет времени .Как не потерять веру и всё ,что было хорошего в начале преданного пути ,а потом падаеш и не можеш остановиться ?Как бороться с маей вроде всё понятно но как это трудно иной раз не реально когда находишся не среди преданных ,Вот эти трудности хотелось бы обсудить .Искать вместе выход быть в одиночку очень иочень трудно.Я понимаю для каждого его духовная жизнь -это интимная вещь ,но в одиночку очень сложно хотелось бы поддержки и общения .Спасибо большое за ответ Харе Кришна

----------


## Нитай дас

У вас очень важные вопросы. 
На этом форуме их лучше обсудить в других ветках, например, "Вопросы-ответы/Кришна для начинающих".
Если говорить о психологии, то единственное, что можно здесь сказать, так это об изворотливости ума. 
Из ваших вопросов я понял, что есть храм в том месте, где вы живете. И вы иногда приезжаете в храм. И с преданными лично общаетесь. Может и бхакти-врикша есть рядом с вашим домом... 
Каждый преданный каждый день ведет борьбу со своим умом. Много советов на этот счет есть - все это можно услышать в лекциях, например, на vedamedia.ru Есть специальные тематические лекции, а можно ежедневно Шримад Бхагаватам слушать трансляцию. 
100% в вашей ситуации можно развиваться. Вопрос в желании, усилиях и разумности действий (последовательность). Действительно у семейных людей много забот. Это их дхарма. Нужно найти кого-то из старших преданных, кто смог бы заботиться о вас. Он будет подсказывать, помогать постепенно укрепляться на духовном пути. 
Изворотливый ум в поисках наслаждений эго может уводить в сторону от духовного развития. Слабый разум наполняется всевозможными доводами, поддерживая порывы ума. 
Вы правы, что очень важно общение с преданными. Святые люди, преданные, шастры - это то, что укрепляет нашу веру, наполняет энтузиазмом и дает разум последовательно развиваться. Эта последовательность будет подразумевать исполнение своих обязанностей, в том числе и домашних, как служение Кришне. Важно исполнять свои обязанности в соответствии со своей природой. Тогда это служение будет выполняться легко и качественно. От этого окружающие будут довольны. Отношения со всеми будут хорошими. Будет благополучие. Умиротворение придет. И тогда естественным образом появится благодарность Господу, появится вкус к преданному служению (из общения с преданными) и вот оно заветное - "с любовью и преданностью". Действуя в такой манере длительное время, садхана постепенно наполнится вкусом к служению на основе благости. 
Вот так я понимаю этот процесс на основе шастр и лекций преданных.
Есть лекции по Ведической психологии, в которых влияние ума рассматривается подробно, можно сказать с техническими деталями. Например, Враджендра Кумар читал лекции с одноименным названием на основе книги Сухотра Махараджа. Эти лекции можно найти и послушать. 
Как вы уже наверняка слышали, майя - это когда мы видим что-то отделенным от Кришны. Это серьезная проблема социализации преданных. Часто получается, что семья и работа - это майя, а храм - это то, что нужно. Таким образом некоторые преданные пытаются сбежать от своих обязанностей и раствориться в сиропе улыбок. Это очень большая и актуальная проблема. Здесь как раз уже очень много очень много тонкостей психологических, самообмана, сценариев. 
Если вам действительно нужна психологическая помощь, то вам надо подробнее рассказать о себе и своей ситуации. Сформулировать четко, что больше всего беспокоит, чего вы хотите. Конкретно - одна-две задачи. Можете их в форуме изложить, сделав достоянием всей аудитории, либо напишите мне или другому психологу личное письмо.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Наталья Витальевна

Вообще здорого что есть этот форум .Читаю Вас и становиться легче всё в голове встаёт на свои места.Пока свои проблемы преодолеваю с помощью чтения джапы.Просто с воспитанием детей в храм приходиться ходить всё реже и реже и очень сложно оставаться на прежнем уровне,но не чего я буду стараться и спасибо большое Вам для меня это очень ценная информация.Компьютер в данное время я могу сесть в любое время хотябы здесь какое то время общаться с преданными Кришны ,а то вообще по несколько месяцев нехожу в храм и нескем необщаюсь Спасибо Вам  Харе Кришна

----------


## Нитай дас

Наталья Витальевна, добрый день!
Хотел спросить, как Вы?
Знаете, из Бхагавад-гиты можно увидеть, что человеку нужно понять и уважать свою природу. Реализация своей природы очень важно. Естественным образом развиваются отношения с этим миром, с Господом. Вы говорили о трудностях... Когда человек удовлетворен и в его сердце благодарность, разве пугают его трудности? У Вас семья, на фотографии Ваш малыш сидит у Вас на ногах, Вы его обнимаете... Знаете, сколько женщин хотели бы на Вашем месте оказаться, хотя бы на минуту?

----------

